# Warning for Homeschooling Families (XP)



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I got this email today from my group:

This is a warning for New York, but we all know how easy it is to travel
now so who knows where they might show up next?

Warning to all New York families 

I received this today from my old co-op mailing list. I thought I'd pass
it on. Even for those not in NY, it's important to know our rights, and
call HSLDA if we have any questions. I'm glad this mom did the right
thing!

Dear COMHS family,

> 

> I had a very scary encounter today. This afternoon (Thursday), a young

> twenty-something man drove into our driveway. He rang our doorbell and

> stood on our side porch.

> When I answered the door (thankfully through the screen), he told me 

> it was his job to visit ALL the HOMESCHOOL AND PRIVATE SCHOOL families

> in Erie County, check my curriculum and then give me the books I was 

> deficient. He did not give me his name or the company he worked for. 

> He insisted he needed to come into my house. He also wouldn't leave. I

> had to firmly tell him 3 times to get off my property. He left very 

> slowly.

> 

> I called HSLDA who called our school district and told me to call the 

> Sheriff and other homeschool families. The school district (Iroquois) 

> said that this "gentleman" was NOT associated with the school district

> at all. Pat O'Brien came immediately to my house (thank you) and was 

> here when the Sheriff's Officer arrived. Evidentially, there is a 

> group of these people going around and were supposedly in Grand Island

> yesterday (Wednesday). There are two detectives working to find out 

> who these people are.

> I was able to get a description of the "gentleman" who was here, but I

> and the Sheriff's need your help. This guy is in his early twenties, 

> clean cut, white with blonde hair.

> Today he wore light colored top and shorts. He had a white "ID" tag 

> with blue writing, but I could not read a word on it as the writing 

> was very small.

Friends,

This warning came through our Children of Homeschoolers (COMHS)

Homeschool Message ALERT! This is happening in Western New York to
families

I know in our other support group. Because of the alarming nature of
what is

happening, I felt that you (we) should ALL be VERY AWARE of what has
been

happening, in case it may happen to you, and what the Sherriff's office
in

my friend's district (Iroquois) has told her to do, so you are prepared
in

case. They don't know from where this person is getting names and
addresses

of homeschoolers. 

PLEASE READ THIS CAREFULLY, and also pass this information on to

any other Homeschool support groups and homeschoolers that you may be in

contact with. We all have to be aware this is happening. Thank you.

Tracy Quebral

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`

> He drove a small red pickup truck with UMD in white on the driver-side

> passenger window, and JTC written in pink and yellow on the back 

> window. HE HAD MINNISOTA PLATES. If you see this truck, please get the

> license plate number and call 911 for the Sheriff's office.

> Tell them the number and the location of the truck. 

> All the Sheriff's in Erie county are looking for this truck. THE 

> SHERIFF DOES NOT WANT ANYONE APPROACHING HIM.

> 

> If you have had a similar experience with this person or any person 

> doing this to you, please call the Sheriff's office. This person is 

> targeting houses with children! Also, he is possibly being deceptive.

> The fact that he quite obviously DID NOT KNOW HOMESCHOOL LAW, didn't 

> give me his name or company, and there have been quite a few 

> complaints are making the Sheriff's office concerned. I guess to some,

> he has presented himself as a curriculum book seller, just not to me. 

> We also do not know how he got our names and addresses.

> 

> 

> Please, please, please. Make sure you know NYS homeschooling law. Make

> sure you know that you DO NOT LET ANYONE in your house without a 

> warrant. Call HSLDA if you're not sure. This guy tried to pass himself

> off as a school/county official to get into my house. Please, know and

> practice your rights! And folks, this doesn't just happen in the 

> city..........I live in the country!

> Also, this may not be limited to Erie County. 

> If any of this has happened to you in the last few days, please call 

> the Sheriff at 911.


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

Pass this on!!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

FWIW,

I got a message very similar to this one about a guy going door to door claiming to be from the state, and I live in WA state. Could it be a hoax?

Cindyc.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Maybe it is just a scheme to sell some sort of books or supplies? It's good that they are getting the word out. Hopefully someone will call the sheriff, and get them arrested when they are still out there on the door step.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

We are in Western Wasington and JUST had a twenty-something knock on our door and wanted to talk with families with school aged children. He said he was with south west company and they were talking to families in the area. When I asked him for what purpose, he just said again 'talking with families'. He was wearing a photo badge with his name on it Richard something. I told him our district did NOTHING to contract with anyone to do anything door-to-door and he needed to leave. I wrote down his liscense plate and make/model of car. 

Scammer.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

This is scary! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

Two words- 12 Gauge. The moment someone is ordered off your property by you, and they do not leave, the only thing they should here next is not your voice, but, CLICK or chick-chick (sound of a cocking gun or pump of a shot gun aimed at CENTER MASS:flame:


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Why on earth would I contact HSLDA - I'd call the police! The scary part of this is that he either knows which families homeschool....which suggests some sort of targeting? Or perhaps he presents as a textbook salesperson and waits for your response -- maybe families actually give him some information and he changes his response based on that?

Shotgun is another good idea.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Just updating that someone I know in Western NY had a very similar experience. They do not homeschool but do have young children, and the person said they were from the district office and showed a card, and tried to sell products for elementary aged kids.

I told her about this warning and she did call the police and filed a report. It's very possible that the person isn't targeting homeschooling families but those that have children. 

Scary stuff.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Sick world we live in.


----------

